# Joining the Darkside



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

<~ Has a 2012 Colnago CLX 3 inbound :devil:


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

so you are not buying the CLX3 after all ?


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm on the fence about it. Shop is 2 blocks away and any minute I might head over and go for it.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Got on the fit kit, dialed in the sizing, and placed the order today. Colnago said that particular color is only being built with a 105 group, but the LBS said they will take the black Ultegra kit off the display model & do a swap. The good news is that the bike will be here next week and not Spring like I was originally told. So in short...yeah I'm getting the CLX 3


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

welcome to the Bright Side


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Ha-ha, thanks! I was going back & forth over it. Had to do some research and make sure that this was a bike worth parting with that kind of cash with. The 105 kit is really cheap, but Ultegra bumps it up to over $3k, which is a lot to me. Once we plugged in the measurements from this frame onto the fit bike and I started spinning I was convinced that I wanted this Colnago. I've had some pretty decent bikes in the past, just this one seems like so much more, dunno how to explain it other than if you're a gearhead then you know the feeling. The only thing I dislike is that I want a Sram build so I might take delivery as a 105 kit, upgrade later, or yank the Rival stuff off my current bike. Not sure if I want Shimano even at the Ultegra level. To be honest I was going to order the frame only, but they wouldn't sell those eye candy brakes with it.

And it's going to be here next week :thumbsup:


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Congrats! Now you need some screaming yellow kit to go with it.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

^ I prefer to keep my riding gear slightly more on the darker side of things 

Look, I know the CLX 3 isn't the be all end all of Colnago frames, I got it. Probably a lot of "purist" might have a problem with it, so be it. The way I see things is that I love to ride, and this is a killer bike to be doing just that on. Pretty simple.

Can't wait to get this one out on the road and simply enjoy it. Think that becuase it's coming in a few months earlier than expected that I will accept delivery with the stock 105 group. Just ride my C'Dale through winter and build up my Sram Red group in time for Spring. 

Just keep going over & over the spec's on the bike and wondering what to upgrade or mod 1st, drawing a blank. Seems to be ready to rip it up straight out the box. Rather than scavenge my Speedplay Zero's off the Cannondale I'm thinking I'll order a dedicated set, s/s in black? And for sure Colnago BC-01 cages in raw carbon.

Can't put into words how excited I am :ihih:

Just wanted to say thank you to those with good things to say about the CLX 3, and also to the peoplr have held back any negativity on it


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Awesome bike!


----------

